# My entire make up collection



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

I know I have a thread about my MAC collection but I though it would be fun to show you the whole contects up my make up bags, because I do have other stuff than MAC also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The whole lot:





This is where I store my stuff, really need to get a proper traincase..

Brushes:





brush rolls, the larger one is Make Up Store (MUS) and the smaller one is Make Up Factory





The Bodyshop brushes





Gosh brushes





MAC brushes; 182, 168. 227, 217, 239, 242, 194, 316





misc brushes, Lumene, Isadora (one of my favs!), MUS

Face stuff:





Prep + Prime Skin, Maxfactor Lasting Performance 100Fair, SFF NC15, Maxfactor Mastertouch Under-eye concealer Ivory303, L'Oreal Touche Magique, Select Cover Up NW15, MUS cover all red, MUS cover all mix





Rimmel Silky Loose Face Powder 001 Translucent, Loose Blot Powder Medium, Isadora Mineral Compact Powder 20 Translucent Sand and 22 Warm Alabaster, The Bodoshop Tea Tree oil Facial Oil Blotting Paper, Papier Poudre Rachel, MUS Hightech lighter Platina





MSF Northern Light and Glissade, MSF duo Light Medium, Lumene Natural Code Mineral Bronzer, H&M Glow in the Dark Bronze Glow
second row: mineralize blushes Nuance, Warm Soul and Merrily, MUS Powder Blush Glam Rose, CCB Hush

Lips:





l/g Dreamy and Oyster Girl, Gosh lipgloss, Lumene Natural Code Smile Booster 1 Milk Chocolate, Lumene Berryfun lip gloss 4 Love So Sweet, Lancome Juicy Tubes Tunes Mulberry Blues, Labello CareGlo, s & Shine, Rimmel Jelly Gloss 060 Delicious, The Bodyshop Hi-Shine lip treatment tester, custom lipgloss made of clear gloss and p/g's bright fuchsia, basic red and frost





Cult of Cherry Lips, Kirsch mattene, Rapturous mattene and Jampacked, Cult of Cherry and Cherry Blossom lip glasses





Honeylove, Rimmel 124 Bare, MUS Bare, Anytime 104 Vega, MUS Delight, Gosh Tropical Pink, Rimmel Red Hot, Lumene Aquarium, MUS Daw

Pencils:





featuring, Gosh, Lumene, MUS, Anytime, Maxfactor

and updatet pic of the eye pencils:





Eye stuff:





Lumene Beaty Base, p/p Painterly, MS e/s Sea & Sky and Fresh Green Mix, Gosh effect powder Azure, MUS glitter liner Diamond, Gosh Extreme Art eyeliner 60, L'Oreal Double Extension Beauty Tubes (I hate this!), Maybelline define-a-lash waterproof, Maxfactor Masterpiece Max
second row, p/p Greenstroke and Delft, Blacktrack, MUS cake eyeliner black and lilac, 
third row Jade and Sea Me s/t, Gosh Waterproof eyeshadow Love that Gold! and Love that Moss!





Lumene Delight Duo Midnight Swim, No7 Trio Graphite, Gosh e/s 246
second row; Lumene Delight Duo After Dark, No7 trio Beside the Sea, Gosh e/s233





all MUS





MAC palettes wating to be filled and quads for travelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



right one: Juxt, Humid, Shroom, All that Glitters, Handwritten
left one; Print, Nehru, Carbon, Electra Night Divine, Gesso, Blue Flame, Cool Heat, Surreal, Parrot, Electric Eel

updatet palettes




the Cult of Cherry Shadowy lady and Tempting palettes I got this week and in the 15-pan palettes thereäs two new colours, Gulf Stream in the blue/mono palette and Warming Trend in the green/neutral

Pigments:





From top to bottom, Golden Olive, Teal, Bell Bottom Blue, Mutiny, Rebel Rock Blue, Frost, Your Ladyship, Pink Bronze, Lovely Lily


----------



## nikki (Sep 7, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

btw, the Gosh dupe for 187 is horrible, sheds like crazy if you use it wiht liguid foundation and is quite hard on the face!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 9, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## Makeup Crazie (Sep 9, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great Collection!


----------



## jasminediore (Sep 10, 2008)

ah i love your pigments theres no pro store here in utah so any time mac comes out with a collection that includes pigments i am sure to get them!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminediore* 

 
_ah i love your pigments theres no pro store here in utah so any time mac comes out with a collection that includes pigments i am sure to get them!_

 
We have only one counter here in Finland so I get most of my pigments from ebay two of them I bought for a freestanding store in Praque last march.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 11, 2008)

Fab collection


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 11, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

What a great collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a question, MAC has arrived in Finland? I was living there from 2004-2006 and was whining about not be able to get MAC there! *lol*


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely collection


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 15, 2008)

_*Nice collection!*_


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 10, 2008)

You got GOSH... bunch of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I like TBS brushes, it's so great how they stand up straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your collection


----------



## n_c (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice stuff


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I shoudl update this. I've gotten a bunch of new stuff and then also gotten rid of some..


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

wow great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love your brushes!


----------

